# Imac G5 won't stay connected to network



## Jehu (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a small office network with 5 PC's, two network printers, and a Western Digital "MyBook World" network drive. Everthing goes through a switch. The router is connected to a port on the switch as well.

With the G5, I have no problem connecting to the internet but when I connect to the network drive or any shared PC directories on the network. It only stays connected for a few seconds then it drops off. It seems like it happens instantly when I try to write to the network drive while it takes a few seconds when I read from it.

Any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

how is everything connected to the network, and at what speeds?


----------



## Jehu (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm not sure. I don't know Mac OS that well but everything else is 1000-T including the switch. Is that what you mean by "speed"?

All of the computers, network printers, the network drive and the router are just plugged into a 1000-T switch.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How many ports are on the router? Is the switch a passive or active switch? It sounds like you are having network collisions.


----------



## Jehu (Jun 16, 2007)

It's a 3Com gigabit switch. If I understand correctly, it's a passive switch. There's no DHCP or anything on it. Is that what active means?


----------

